# ICBO Fireplace



##  (Oct 18, 2009)

I was at the residence for a pool pre-gunite inspection.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 18, 2009)

Re: ICBO Fireplace

Custom Home?    

Uncle Bob


----------



## packsaddle (Oct 18, 2009)

Re: ICBO Fireplace

I've never seen a roof with so many valleys.


----------



## JBI (Oct 19, 2009)

Re: ICBO Fireplace

CLASSIC! Thanks for brightening my Monday morning tigerloose.  :lol:


----------



## georgia plans exam (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: ICBO Fireplace

If that was my house, I don't think a pool would be my highest priority!

GPE


----------



## ccbuilding (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: ICBO Fireplace

Is that the new custom scallop edged roof that everyone is talking about?? I'm sure it's going to be a "must have".  :roll:


----------



## Alias (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: ICBO Fireplace

Gotta love that insert!   :lol:   Are you sure that they aren't transplants from my corner of CA?

Sue, lost on the frontier


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: ICBO Fireplace

Note the "GREEN" lawnmower


----------



## jim baird (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: ICBO Fireplace

From the looks of the banana tree hanging left, I doubt that fireplace has much purpose for heating; it's likely just for ambience. :lol:


----------



## rktect 1 (Nov 2, 2009)

Re: ICBO Fireplace

Light that sucker up and the whole neighborhood will be enjoying the ambiance.


----------

